# الحسابات الهندسية اللازمة لتصميم شبكة مرشات حريق (Fire Sprinklers)



## mech_design77 (8 سبتمبر 2006)

:77::77: ترقبوا :77::77: 
"إهداء كأول مشاركة لي في الموقع"
شرح مبسط و وافي عن كيفية تصميم شبكات مرشات الحريق
:19: Fire Sprinklers Design & Calculating :19:​


----------



## mech_design77 (8 سبتمبر 2006)

_____________________________________________________________


----------



## محمد 1 (12 سبتمبر 2006)

نرجوا لك التوفيق، ونحن في الانتظار


----------



## eng_amr (17 سبتمبر 2006)

gazak Allah 7'yran


----------



## يقظان القيسي (6 نوفمبر 2006)

Thank you , But where's the SUBJECT??? I think that's a jok


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (8 يونيو 2007)

نحن في الانتظار والتوفيق للجميع يارب


----------



## turbo1900 (9 يونيو 2007)

نحن فى انتظارك يا هندسه


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (10 يونيو 2007)

يظهر المهندس ترك المنتدي لم يرد علينا


----------



## محمد حسين شعبان (10 يونيو 2007)

انا منتظر هذا البرنامج ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## سامي ابو محمد (10 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرآ ونفعنا بعلمك


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (22 يونيو 2007)

فيين يا جماعة المهندس وشرح البرنامج 

علي فكرة فيه موضوع مهم جدا للأخ القلب الشجاع من الأردن رائع وأكثر من رائع في هذا المجال


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (22 يونيو 2007)

اقصد الموضوع في المنتدي وفي منتدي الهندسة الميكانيكية 

ممكن تبحث عنه صدقني رااااااااااااااااااائع واكثر من رااااااااااااااااااااااااائع كمان


----------



## ahmed_alrokh (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*حسايات شبكات الاطفاء*

مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان:14:


----------



## معتز محمود عباس (17 يناير 2010)

فى انتظارك ان شاء الله


----------



## البتنونى (17 يناير 2010)

نحن فى إنتظارك يا هندسه ودائما مواضيع بنائه


----------



## ابوعبدالله الديري (18 يناير 2010)

نحن بنتظار هذا البرنامج وجزاك الله عن كل الخير


----------



## shadi fire (5 فبراير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## مصطفي حجازي ممم (5 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك
في انتظارك


----------



## gino camballeno (5 فبراير 2010)

thanks


----------



## عبدالله علي الصغير (8 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## نور الدين محمود ال (8 فبراير 2010)

شوقتنا يا رجل:1:


----------



## نور الدين محمود ال (8 فبراير 2010)

شوقتنا يا رجل جزاك الله خييرا


----------



## أبو نور المصري (20 مايو 2010)

انا منتظر...............................................................

*وجزاك الله خيرآ ونفعنا بعلمك*​


----------



## sa'ad76 (21 مايو 2010)

اعتقد ان هذا الموضوع من المواضيع المهمة لمهندسين الميكانيك الذين يعملون في مجال العمار والانشاء ويجب علىجميع المهندسين المعرفة التامة بكل الانواع والمواصفات واني على استعداد كامل بدعم هذا الموضوع بكل ما املك من معلومات حولة . والى الامام


----------



## اسامة اشرى (23 مايو 2010)

mashkorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## عادل 1980 (31 مايو 2010)

أين أنت يا صديقنا

لا أسكت الله لك صوتا

ننتظرك


----------



## appess (31 مايو 2010)

Where are you?


----------



## shaimaamohamed (1 يونيو 2010)

where.........................?


----------



## abdelrahim (1 يونيو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرآ ونفعنا بعلمك*


----------



## ibrahim1hj (8 يونيو 2010)

I thought that you are talking about something new , but sorrowly you just took us all me and other members in this respectful forum to nothing , If you have new subject to talk about and add to this forum , you welcome ,otherwise stay aside to read from others only , sorry to tell you this.


----------



## elnegm_tiger (9 يونيو 2010)

منتظرينك يا هندسة


----------



## fareada (15 مارس 2011)

يا أخى لماذا تقول شىء وهو مش موجود لماذا


----------



## ahmedfahim (18 مارس 2011)

الف شكر اخي العزيز


----------



## inconnu99 (14 مايو 2011)

*نرجوا لك التوفيق، ونحن في الانتظار*


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (29 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## السيفتي (20 يونيو 2011)

يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييععععععععععععععععالعافيو


----------



## السيفتي (20 يونيو 2011)

وين الحسابات ايرد احد يدليني


----------



## arbia39 (21 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## يقظان القيسي (21 يونيو 2011)

منتظرينك


----------



## عمر الحاج احمد (22 يونيو 2011)

عيب عليك هاي الحركات


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (22 يونيو 2011)

مشكور يا هندسة


----------



## احمداحمدممم (10 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hos_helmy (26 ديسمبر 2012)

اين الموضوع؟ لا يوجد شىء


----------



## ماهر عطية (26 ديسمبر 2012)

شو هادا يا غادة انت بتكدبي ولا ايه


----------

